# Laptop Screen flickering.



## johngebreadman (Jun 10, 2011)

Yesterday my laptop screen started flickering, turns out I had spilled beer on my desk and cleaned it up, but didnt check under the laptop and clean it up.

Since then my screen has been flickering on and off all the time, is this a problem that will eventually sort itself out?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 10, 2011)

The laptop most likely suffered liquid damage to the motherboard and/or other parts of the laptop. Unless you get it apart and look at it closely you won't know what exactly suffered damage.


----------



## avalanchesj (Jun 12, 2011)

liquid damage is strange. there are cases where the computer will completely recover with no decernable damage done where others will work for a while then completely fail. if your screen is flickering i suggest keeping the computer powered off untill you can be sure the liquid is dry. since you've been using the computer while the liquid was present it may already be too late.


----------



## TekMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

I've seen cases where water was spilled and the circuit board eventually dried and worked, but that's water... Beer on the other hand... That's another story. When beer dries it leaves behind a sticky residue or film. I honestly don't know about this one...


----------

